#ubuntu-hn 2010-11-15
 * hiko_hitokiri is away: Estoy ocupado
#ubuntu-hn 2010-11-16
 * hiko_hitokiri is away: Estoy ocupado
* You're now known as ubuntulog
* You're now known as ubuntulog_
* You're now known as ubuntulog
#ubuntu-hn 2010-11-19
 * hiko_hitokiri is away: Estoy ocupado
#ubuntu-hn 2010-11-20
 * hiko_hitokiri is back (gone 06:40:37)
#ubuntu-hn 2010-11-21
<cotavo> cd #haiku-es
